# Pronunciation



## luvmytrakehner (Aug 7, 2009)

Yes I've had a Trakehner for a while and I feel so stupid because I still dont know how to pronounce their name right cold someone help me? I've been pronouncing it trakoner but im not sure that it's correct.:-|


----------



## Loosewolf (Oct 31, 2008)

I will take a stab at the local pronunciation

*TRACK-NER* or *TRAKE- NER* (sounds like trachea) I have heard both...
So lets see what else turns up...I don't see them every day anyways


----------



## luvmytrakehner (Aug 7, 2009)

thanks, ive also heard it both ways!


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Was watching Dennis Reis the other day and he had one on the show. He pronounced it like Tru-kay-ner (trying to make that as phonetic as I can -- think soft u sound where the a is at.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

I punounce it like trak-hener


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Tru-cain-er


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

I always say Tru (like truck)- kain-er


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I found this. Have your speakers on
Merriam-Webster Pronunciation


----------

